# Original 1963 Schwinn Stingray May 23



## vastingray (Apr 8, 2019)

Original May 23 Stingray


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 9, 2019)

Doesn't get much earlier then that! Cool dog eared Persons tag on the seat! Great Bike


----------



## Hammer (Apr 9, 2019)

Is this the one that had the newspaper article written about it Tom?


----------



## vastingray (Apr 9, 2019)

Hammer said:


> Is this the one that had the newspaper article written about it Tom?



No that was May 17


----------



## videoranger (Apr 12, 2019)

Geeeez that's cool. Looks like you might need some better locks on those doors.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 12, 2019)

This wasn’t the recent one out of the Iowa barn was it? That 63 was chronicled over on the Schwinn forum: https://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=39398.0


----------

